# Component Cables causing random black screens



## blaisedinsd (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been having an issue when using component cables on my Wii and PS2.  The screen occasionally and randomly will go black for 1-2 seconds while the game continues and I can still hear sound.

I did some internet searching and have seen others have experienced this with component cables but have not found a solution or an answer as to what causes it.

I originally thought it was my TV.  I actually got a warranty repair on it and they replaced the entire video board.  I still have the issue.

I then figured it was my Wii cables.  I thought it was weird since the video is connected with 3 cables and normally if one is not connected properly you get a discolored picture, not a black screen.  A black screen I figure is all 3 cables failing at the same time strange.

But I got component cables for my PS2 and it has happened with that too.  Different cables, same issue.

The issue never happens with composite or HDMI inputs and internet searches found others have the same experience.  I seen a theory that it is interference and that poor cable shielding is the problem....not sure I am buying that.  I also seen a theory that it is related to how the TV is decoding the signal and when the picture has certain attributes they cause some confusion resulting in the black screen...this I may believe. 

I was hoping someone around here might have more knowledge on this and possibly have a solution.  It is infrequent enough that it is not a huge problem, usually a quick pausing of the game is fine, but it can occasionally happen in the middle of some intense part of the game and completely screw me up.  The progressive scan picture is still worth putting up with the issue as long as it doesn't get worse.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 14, 2013)

Just one question. is your TV a Samsung one??
Samsung TVs have a issue with strong component signals, happen with my Wii with 2 different Samsung TVs and tested 2 component cables to make sure wasn't the cable, any other TV brand work fine.
the only solution I know is use a converter from component to HDMI or simply use composite(uugghh) cable or S-Video cable.


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 15, 2013)

It's a Vizio.

On Samsung were the symptoms the same as I described or did it just not work at all?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 15, 2013)

It might be your TV. My TV is sometimes very slow at identifying signals (especially HDMI from the WiiU) and I suppose it's more related to the TV than anything else, as dad's TV and other devices I have used the WiiU on identify it quickly.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 16, 2013)

blaisedinsd said:


> It's a Vizio.
> 
> On Samsung were the symptoms the same as I described or did it just not work at all?


 
Samsung TVs have the same symptoms of micro-disconnection when using component cables, so far I noticed it only on my Wii, I don't have a PS2 to test, but with a DVD player works well.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 21, 2013)

Is it black screen or blank screen?


----------



## blaisedinsd (Aug 21, 2013)

Not sure what the difference is.  My TV is a black screen when their is no signal.

It does detect the input signal type and displays it normally.  It will tell me 480i, 480p, 1080i,1080p etc. when that type of signal is switched on.....I don't think I get a message when the screen goes blank so I don't think it is mistaking the type of signal it is getting, it is still getting 480p even when the picture goes out.  I will have to confirm this next time I see the issue.


----------

